# de Buyer iron pan - thicker or thinner? (carbone plus or force blue)



## Matus (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi,

I am about to buy my first iron pan is a size around 30cm and I am drooling between the thinner (2mm) *force blue* pans and the thicker *carbone plus* pans (with stainless handles).Obviously - the thinner once are lighter, but at the same time these have a little taller skirt (by about 1cm) what could be practical at times. On the other hand the carbon plus can be had with stainless handles would could improve on the handle heating-up (The stainless handles on my copper Falk pan remain cool enough to touch with bare hand - even the short helping handle).

These will be mostly used to fry meat (I already have 28cm stainless clad copper deep pan from Falk). Should the pan work as I hope I may buy a crepe pan later

What I am wondering which of these pans will have better chance to keep flat bottom, as I will use it with glass-top stove.

I am of course opened to other suggestions.

thanks


----------



## Richard78 (Jan 16, 2015)

I would go for the thicker one because you have more thermal mass. Once the pan is on the stove the weight does not matter.
The thicker pans will have a better chance to stay flat, but it's no guarantee. I have 4 of the thicker de Buyer pans and 2 of them are not perfectly flat anymore.
But I cook on a gas stove so it does not bother me.
The crepe pan is awesome by the way.


----------



## Matus (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks. I am also thinking of getting one of their country pans (taller), but it seems that (based on Amazon reviews) these have more often problem with keeping the bottom flat and I am wondering whether it has something to do with the pan hight - because the rand will not get quite as hot and so the material will not expand as much what may cause (theoretically) tensions. But I am just guessing here.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 16, 2015)

Matus, I know you have decerning taste so I'll give you my thoughts. Kinda like a knife, ask yourself what you are going to use the pan for. Frying can mean lots of things. Deep frying, shallow frying, pan frying, dry frying. High them frying (pork chops) or low temp frying (eggs). I'm not being facetious either. It really matters. I have six or seven Debyuer Blue/Carbone...

14,12,10,8 FRY PAN in Carbone blue 2.5mm
11" Crepe in 2.0
18" shallow roasting pan
11" Country Fryer (WOK)

Debuyers (carbon Steel) excels in releasing heat quickly. This in contrast to cast iron or even slower, enameled cast iron. They're very responsive to heating/cooling, clean up fast, are non-stick. Generally get better with age. But like knives, their suited better to some tasks than others. 

I do not use the CS Debyuers if I'm going to add any acid for say a sauce or tomato to taco meat... But if your pan frying anything in oil, debyuers will impress at jut about any temperature level. 

Now back to your question about the Country Steel pan bottom warping--it does. This pan is has very thin walls, maybe ~1.5mm. This is the best pan for WOKING in the kitchen, unless you have a 100K BTU WOK burner. The country steel pan will get ripping hot, had a relatively flat bottom and nice curved walls for, well, woking. I haven't really found it useful for anything else. Give that authentic, smokey irony "Breath of the Wok" too. 

I'm sure you could deep fry in it, but cast iron or enamel iron is better suited. So, even though it doesn't really get used a lot, when I need it its clutch. The Debuyer pan I use the most, and would if lost would rebuy immediately is my 11" Crepe. I've had mine for about six years now and for eggs, toasting sandwiches, tortillas, pancakes...its untouchable.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00462QP3O/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

BTW--Nice buy with the Falk!


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't have much personal experience with the pans, but the new place that I am going to be working at, SOON, is going to be pretty bad ass (the chef worked at El Bulli when he was 15), so he bought the lodge carbon steel pans, anyone have any experience with these


----------



## Matus (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks - that is exactly that kind of information I need or questions I need to answer. You are indeed right - every tool has its indeed use, and so do pans. I also appreciate noticing that I am a person of discerning taste 

First of all - no acid stuff planned - I have the Falk (or other) for that. Frying - mostly shallow frying and high frying - in other words - stuff that should not stick to the surface with higher temperatures. For low frying the Falk works quite nicely, but with higher temps the food starts to burn on the surface (well, it is stainless after all). The Falk does also a good job when just quickly browning the meat and then adding vegetables (and deglazing the pan in the process) and continuing with low heat. 

So in general - frying on oil will be the main use for the pan

Eggs - probably too - maybe some omelette. But that will also depend on the size of the pan. 

Reading what I just wrote would suggest getting 30cm (12") or 32cm (13") pan - either Mineral B or the carbon plus. The mineral B comes with helper handle - something that might be useful at that size if full or hot pan needs to be moved as these weight around 2.5kg. 

I am not entirely sure about the size - what matters to me is the diameter of the bottom - should be around 22-24 cm (some 10") as that would fit nicely with the size of the size of the cooking plate on the oven which has 22cm diameter.

_Side not - I love the helper handle on the Falk and it is necessity in fact as the main handle is too thin closer to the pan, what looks good, but is not practical._


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 16, 2015)

Matus, Your spot on about the Falk, could not have said it better myself.

For reference DB Carbone's (measured inside pan)

14" Fry has a 10.5 inch (266mm) bottom
12" Fry has a 9.25 inch (234mm) bottom
10" Fry has a 7.5 inch (190mm) bottom
8" Fry has a 5.25 inch (133mm) bottom

the 14" has a help handle, weighs 7 pounds 9 ounces
the 12.5 Falk Sauté with helper handle weighs 7 pounds 12 ounces


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Matus (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for the measurements. The funny thing is - de Buyer has actually all these numbers on their webpage, but checking Amazon (and their new feature where you can ask a question about certain product) - the replies from users are (while consistent with one another) sometimes quite different what de Buyer quotes on their webpage. It would seem like a 12" would be the best way to go.

Just to be sure - with the 12" do you mean on of these pans?
*5610.32* or *5130.32* or *5110.32*? I am considering the first one (Mineral B) as it also has the helper handle (which on the other hand makes the pan larger to store).

If this pan will work well for us, then I would also get a smaller (possibly crepe) one just for eggs, pancakes, etc.

EDIT: 5610.32 does not seem to have a helper handle - probably a mistake on de Buyer webpage (one of many)


----------



## Matus (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes - that is the 'look' I am aiming for. Like a kuro-uchi


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 16, 2015)

Sorry Matus, its not Carbone, all of my pans are Mineral B

http://www.debuyer.com/en/products/mineral-b-element-0


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 16, 2015)

Great info MB, again.


----------



## Matus (Jan 16, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Sorry Matus, its not Carbone, all of my pans are Mineral B
> 
> http://www.debuyer.com/en/products/mineral-b-element-0



OK, I see. But then which of the pans from the Mineral B line would you describe as 12"? I assumed that 12" would roughly translate to 30cm and in that size only the Carbone pans are available.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 16, 2015)

The debuyer in the photo is the 14" Fry


----------



## chinacats (Jan 16, 2015)

Matus,

I have a 12" (grill pan) Mineral B and the inside surface measures just over 9". My country pan is the blue carbone I believe and has yet to warp but I'm sure it will as the steel is thinner. One thing good about the larger pans having the thinner steel is the weight. My grill pan (same shape as regular pan with ridges) is very hefty and doesn't include a helper handle so that may have to do with what is available in the larger sizes?

Cheers


----------



## Matus (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks. I just realised I got "lost in translation" from cm to inch, because 30cm is 11.8" and 32cm is 12.6" - so one could call both 30 and 32 sizes 12". Even though 30 would be closer, it is probably 32cm that we are talking about what also somehow fits better concerning the size of the inside surface.

Now that it is all clear I will order the 32cm size and see whether it will actually fit in our kitchen


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 16, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> The debuyer in the photo is the 14" Fry



What does that guy weigh, Mucho? More than once I've wanted a larger carbon pan than my 12.5, but I would still want it to be manageable with one hand...


----------



## Matus (Jan 16, 2015)

EdipisReks said:


> What does that guy weigh, Mucho? More than once I've wanted a larger carbon pan than my 12.5, but I would still want it to be manageable with one hand...



Based on the information from the de Buyer webpage it weights around 3.5kg - the same as my copper Falk. I would like to be that kind of man who can manage that pan with one hand (though proper handle shape would help a lot) with some food inside.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 16, 2015)

That's not too bad. Thanks!


----------



## Matus (Jan 16, 2015)

EdipisReks said:


> That's not too bad. Thanks!



Respect


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 16, 2015)

I certainly wouldn't want to be slingin' pans this heavy all day, but briefly shaking and sautéing is doable.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 16, 2015)

Edipis, The 14" debyuer Fry with a helper handle, weighs 7 pounds 9 ounces.
Pictued above


----------



## chinacats (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow, just weighed my 12" (31.5mm) and it's 5 lb 13 oz. Two more pounds and I'd want the helper handle.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 17, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Edipis, The 14" debyuer Fry with a helper handle, weighs 7 pounds 9 ounces.
> Pictued above



Thanks buddy!


----------



## Matus (Jan 27, 2015)

I have ordered and received the Carbone frying pan in 32 cm size (3mm thick, 5110.32) and a Force Blue 32 cm country pan (2mm thick, 5314.32). Both have small stainless helper handles (reasonable thing give the weight around 2.5kg). I have decided to keep the Carbone pan. It feels more solid. The Force Blue feels a bit on the thin side for this size. Also - the country pans seem to have more often problems with bottom flatness - I suppose because of the temperature gradient give the high sides.

Anyhow - the pan is simple but very solid. It is a little taller (few mm) than specified on de Buyer webpage. I will soon start with seasoning (need to read a little more on that topic do do it right).


----------

